
Magic Leap – How Rigged Was the Rolling Stone Demo? - QAPereo
http://www.kguttag.com/2018/01/17/magic-leap-how-rigged-was-the-rolling-stone-demo/
======
Fricken
There's no point in getting uppity about whether the picture frames were used
as markers to improve Simultaneous Location and Mapping, the demo was shot
from a fixed Point of View, it was too lame for SLAM to even be a factor. You
can't call fake on something that isn't there to begin with.

[https://youtu.be/OLtDeonCAYE](https://youtu.be/OLtDeonCAYE)

